# Resealing a tank



## Sam Chicklets (Sep 1, 2007)

I wrote this article a while ago. You can also find it published in Aquarticles.com

http://albertaaquatica.com/index.php?showtopic=11713


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Interesting Silicone Choice. ANy reason you didn't use one of the many cheaper GE silicones, such as GE I?

My information says that this sealant meets FDA standards and thus I presume it likely meats aquarium needs, but it is over 3 times the cost!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The photos in the article don't show up, although you can open them in another page. This article does not cover the topic well, suggests using the pet shop type silicone which is likely to be overpriced and possibly on the shelf a long time compared to other sources that sell silicone in volume. Also it does not sugggest some of the best tools to use for removing the old silicone and smoothing the new, namely ones that are specifically for this purpose, such as a smoother/remover by Red Devil and others. Further using tape near the seam as suggested increases the chance of a leak due to fingerprints, tape adhesive, and suction on the bead as the tape is pulled away from still-soft silicone. Also the tape leaves a distracting and I think unsightly seam at the edge of the silicone unstead of a normal taper that is less obtrusive.


----------



## Sam Chicklets (Sep 1, 2007)

In reply to the silicone used, it was what I had on hand at the time., I picked it up for a good price. I also use Dow RTV, and Home Hardware brand silicone.

As for you Mcdaphnia, what is your problem? I have resealed and built or repaired over a hundred aquariums and only had one leak. All aquariums are taped when built by the manufactuter so there isn't ugly smeared joints or blobs of silicone hanging in the corners. I did this article to help out the average aquarist. Obviously you believe yourself to be above this, so why don't you keep your stupid ignorant remarks to yourself.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Sam Chicklets said:


> In reply to the silicone used, it was what I had on hand at the time., I picked it up for a good price. I also use Dow RTV, and Home Hardware brand silicone.
> 
> As for you Mcdaphnia, what is your problem? I have resealed and built or repaired over a hundred aquariums and only had one leak. All aquariums are taped when built by the manufactuter so there isn't ugly smeared joints or blobs of silicone hanging in the corners. I did this article to help out the average aquarist. Obviously you believe yourself to be above this, so why don't you keep your stupid ignorant remarks to yourself.


If you've repaired or resealed a hundred aquariums, you should have learned to pick up something new and not repeat the same mistake a hundred times. Why pass your mistakes on to others and why defend them by personal attack and insult when they are pointed out? You are crippling the average aquarist with bad advice, not helping them.

It is an untruth that manufacturers tape their tanks. While early manufacturing used caulking guns similar to what the hobbiest today would use, they relied on experience and training to lay a good bead, not tape. Today sealant dispensing equipment saves time and material and produces a more accurate bead than can be done by hand. It also makes aquariums a better value than they were. Many other hobby expenses have escalated, while in dollars adjusted for inflation aquariums have not. Taping would be time consuming and counterproductive.

You are really lucky to have had one leak using tape. Granted, I've seen the leakers assembled with tape, not the ones that held water for a time, but finding bits of masking tape buried in the silicone in the corners or bits of tape glue providing a channel for water to leak past the silicone bead might explain why I find it frustrating to hear someone pushing a method that just doesn't work for the average person. Instead, tell them to get some cheap caulk, not silicone, and some cardboard boxes, and practice making free-hand beads inside the box as if it were an aquarium. Once confident in skill, then reseal the tank.

You must be above the average at keeping things very clean, and have a good hand applying your tape, or you'd have the typical bad results of this method. Cleanliness and a good hand are the most important skills to resealing a tank.


----------



## Sam Chicklets (Sep 1, 2007)

What ever, you seem to think that you are the expert.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that silicon choice. GE Contruction sealant has been used by pro's for many years. I like it. I don't see anything wrong with taping either. I don't do it as it takes for friggin ever and I have an excellent caulking gun and know how to use it so I don't need to.

I agree that nothing is more important then keeping it all clean and most every failure I've seen was in my opinion the result of finger oil or dirt of some type contaminating the seam.

Just as point of interest that GE Construction adhesive is claimed by GE to make a stronger bond then their other silicons.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Sam Chicklets said:


> What ever, you seem to think that you are the expert.


No need to make this into a dick measuring contest. McDaphnia has very sound points and if you can't take criticism I suggest you not publish articles "helping" people.


----------



## Sam Chicklets (Sep 1, 2007)

under_control said:


> Sam Chicklets said:
> 
> 
> > What ever, you seem to think that you are the expert.
> ...


If Mcdaphnia actualy took the time to read through the entire article he would see that what he is commenting about is covered.

And as far as a dick measuring contest is concerned, this has nothing to do with it. I'm sure that everyone has ideas on how to improve things, or how they are done but but they don't need to come off as some sort of pompous arrogant ass and pick things apart with their "better" ideas.


----------



## mikew652 (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw Sam's article online when I bought a leaky 55 awhile back and used his method, has worked fine.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Again don't write an article and advertise it if you aren't prepared to be criticized. Take your e-feelings and your e-ego and walk away.


----------



## Sam Chicklets (Sep 1, 2007)

under_control said:


> Again don't write an article and advertise it if you aren't prepared to be criticized. Take your e-feelings and your e-ego and walk away.


Each to their own


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

*Sam Chicklets*, it is nice of you to contribute to the forum.
I appreciate it and I am positive many others do as well.
You can always expect someone to see something a different way or offer insight on things such as this reseal technique, I see it as a way to possibly improve.
:thumb: 
Unfortunately things can be misunderstood in text which I think may have happened here.
I believe *Mcdaphnia* may have just spotted something and only wanted to bring it to your attention, really not a big deal.

Then there are others that jump in and insult without any concern or consideration.
I really don't understand why they make comments that are inappropriate and counterproductive.
Their choice of words are poor and I don't see how it helps anyone.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I didn't jump in and insult. I stated simply and clearly, if you aren't comfortable having your writings critiqued, don't put them out there for everyone to see... and certainly don't do it like you're god.

McDaphnia responded to his post. He responded by pouting about it. There was nothing pompous in mcd's post. He pointed out what he felt to be valid points.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Sam Chicklets said:


> What ever, you seem to think that you are the expert.


Actually, I have a couple friends who are the experts. They worked for an aquarium manufacturer in the early 60's making some of the first silicone sealed tanks, then repaired and custom-built aquariums of all types as a livelihood, each one eventually opening one of those independent aquarium stores that we oldtimer aquarists still remember fondly. Both offered tank building and repair to their customers along with other services almost foreign to the modern chain pet shop, and both gave freely to the hobby, sharing their expertise as speakers to the aquarium clubs in their respective areas. Most of what I know, I learned from them. I also learned a bit more about aquariums by volunteering and working part-time at a public aquarium near me, but those professional aquarists I worked with there still had great respect for my two friends' knowledge. I didn't start building and repairing aquariums until the early 70's, and it financed my hobby and supplemented my income for many years, and continues to, even though I have a day job now that works long hours. Each of these two experts built and repaired thousands of aquariums, while I've probably built and repaired about a thousand all told. I've learned to always be open to new ideas, and I've learned the most about them by figuring out how to fix the problems that someone else ran into by trying that latest new idea first. Of course, masking tape in an aquarium is not a new idea. It's just one that dies and resurrects periodically.


----------

